# Háromkirályok



## Tina55

Sziasztok!

Tudtok még olyan szókapcsolatokat, kifejezéseket, amelyekben többes szám áll a tőszámnév (1<) után, mint a 'háromkirályok' esetében? Valahol azt olvastam, hogy ez a jelenség székely eredetű, de még sosem láttam ehhez hasonló példát.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Tina55!

Mivel itt nem állíthatunk össze listát, csak utalok arra a wikipédia oldalra, ahol ez megvan (pl. mindenszentek v. minden idők... - legjobb vmije).
Az viszont érdekes lehet, hogy ez a magyartól alapjában véve idegen alak honnen ered, tényleg valamilyen nyelvjárásból származik-e.
Csak sejtéseim vannak arról, hogy nem. (Rémlik, hogy az egyetemen volt szó róla, de még nem találtam róla anyagot.)


----------



## Tina55

Köszönöm, Zsanna!
Érdekes, mert a mindenszentek szóval gyakran találkoztam, de eddig sosem tűnt fel, hogy ebbe a kategóriába tartozik.


----------



## franknagy

*Négyek bandája:*
Tagjai voltak Csiang Csing, Mao Ce-tung negyedik felesége, egyben a csoport vezetője; valamint Vang Hung-ven, Jao Ven-jüan és Csang Csun-csiao.*

Ötök:*

Milij Alekszejevics Balakirev zeneszerző (1837–1910), az alapító
Mogyeszt Petrovics Muszorgszkij zeneszerző (1839–1881)
Alekszandr Porfirjevics Borogyin tudós, zeneszerző (1833–1887)
Nyikolaj Andrejevics Rimszkij-Korszakov zeneszerző (1844–1908)
Cezar Antonovics Kjui hadmérnök, zeneszerző, zenekritikus (1835–1918), a csoport kiáltványának megszerkesztője.
Egy költő *Összes költeményei.*


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> *Négyek bandája:  ... Ötök:...*


Szerintem nem erről van szó. (Pl. A négy banda nyilván nem ugyanaz, mint a négyek bandája - tehát a többes szám jogos és nem a számnevet követi, hanem maga a számnév került többes számba. )


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem nem erről van szó. (Pl. A négy banda nyilván nem ugyanaz, mint a négyek bandája - tehát a többes szám jogos és nem a számnevet követi, hanem maga a számnév került többes számba. )


A "négyek" ebben a kontextusban analóg az "ötökkel". Az meg már nyelvtörténeti kérdés, hogy az öt orosz zeneszerzőt, miért  pusztán *"Ötök"*-ként emlegetjük, nem pedig *"Öt zenészek"*-ként.

...

A magyar nyelvtől idegen , hogy egy számnevet többes számba tegyünk. Ha mégis ilyesmi látsz, az valamilyen germán vagy latin fertőzés. Kivételek persze léteznek:_ "Százak haltak meg 1944-ben, amikor az amerikaik megpróbálták lebombázni a debreceni Nagyállomást, de mellétrafáltak."_


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> A "négyek" ebben a kontextusban analóg az "ötökkel". Az meg már nyelvtörténeti kérdés, hogy az öt orosz zeneszerzőt, miért  pusztán *"Ötök"*-ként emlegetjük, nem pedig *"Öt zenészek"*-ként.


 Véleményem szerint az "Ötök" és a "Négyek bandája" rendben van mert,  ahogy Zsanna is említette, maga a számnév van többesszámban, fügetlenül attól, hogy mi az előzménye/története ezeknek az elnevezéseknek. Egy kis fantáziával el tudok képzelni pl. olyan nevet is, hogy az "Egyek bandája"... Más szóval, megfelelő kontextusban, nem érzem idegennek ezeket a szavakat a magyarban. 





> A magyar nyelvtől idegen , hogy egy számnevet többes számba tegyünk. Ha mégis ilyesmi látsz, az valamilyen germán vagy latin fertőzés.


Értem, de érdekes módon nekem úgy tűnik, hogy az általam ismert nyelvek közül igazán csak a magyarban tehetők a számnevek formálisan is többesszámba. Pl. az olasz _tre, quattro, cinque_ ...  számnevekből egyáltalán nem lehet többesszámú alakot képezni. Az angolban szinte minden lehetséges , tehát biztos vannak _threes, fours, fives ..._ szavak, de (gondolom) nem ilyen értelemben használatosak.  





> Kivételek persze léteznek:_ "Százak haltak meg 1944-ben ..." _


Szerintem nem kivétel, itt a _száz _főnévként szerepel, vagyis _százak _=_ több/sok száz.  _


----------



## Tina55

franknagy said:


> A magyar nyelvtől idegen , hogy egy számnevet többes számba tegyünk.



Ez egy érdekes jelenség, amely az általam ismert európai nyelvektől is idegen. Maximum nagyobb kerek számok esetén fordul elő (100, 1.000, 100.000, 1.000.000). 



franknagy said:


> Százak haltak meg 1944-ben, amikor az amerikaik megpróbálták lebombázni a debreceni Nagyállomást, de mellétrafáltak.



Ezzel arra utalunk, hogy nem kereken 100, hanem több száz halottja volt a bombázásnak, de nem tudjuk, hogy pontosan mennyi. De hogy egy 10-nél kisebb számot miért rakunk többes számba, amikor ráadásul tudjuk, hogy az ötöknek pontosan öt zeneszerző volt a tagja, ez már érdekes kérdés.


----------



## franknagy

Tina55 said:


> Ez egy érdekes jelenség, amely az általam ismert európai nyelvektől is idegen. Maximum nagyobb kerek számok esetén fordul elő (100, 1.000, 100.000, 1.000.000).
> 
> 
> 
> Ezzel arra utalunk, hogy nem kereken 100, hanem több száz halottja volt a bombázásnak, de nem tudjuk, hogy pontosan mennyi. De hogy egy 10-nél kisebb számot miért rakunk többes számba, amikor ráadásul tudjuk, hogy az ötöknek pontosan öt zeneszerző volt a tagja, ez már érdekes kérdés.



A magyar nyelvnek az egyik különlegessége, hogy a számnevek után egyes szám áll. Mihelyt egy indoeurópai kifejezést veszünk át tükörfordítással, benne felejtjük az idegenszerű többes számot.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> ... Mihelyt egy indoeurópai kifejezést veszünk át tükörfordítással, benne felejtjük az idegenszerű többes számot.


Ezzel azért így nem igen tudok egyetérteni, mert eddig csak két példát tudtunk felhozni (biztos van több, de nem sok): _mindenszentek _és _háromkirályok_. Ezek nyilván a latin _tres reges_, illetve _omnes sancti_-ra vezethethetők viszza. Megjegyzem, hogy az _omnes sancti_ esetében a latinban az _omnes _is többes számban van, tehát a szószerinti fordítás "mindenek szentek" lenne.

Egy magánvélemény, lehetséges magyarázatként:
Szerintem a _mindenszentek _és _háromkirályok_ szókapcsolat se lenne elképzelhető, ha teljesen ellenkezne a magyar nyelv szellemével. Például eleve elfogadhatatlan az említett "mindenek szentek" tükörfordítás, mert a főnevet megelőző jelző a magyarban nem viselhet ragot. Vagyis, ha a _minden _és a _három _szavakat az adott állandósult szókapcsolatokban _jelzőként _fogjuk fel (nem _számként_), akkor maga a  szókapcsolat teljesen "legális", ugyanúgy mint például a _fagyosszentek_.


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> A "négyek" ebben a kontextusban analóg az "ötökkel".
> *Egyetértek, pontosan ezért idéztem mindkettőt.*
> Az meg már nyelvtörténeti kérdés, hogy az öt orosz zeneszerzőt, miért  pusztán *"Ötök"*-ként emlegetjük, nem pedig *"Öt zenészek"*-ként.
> *Egyrészt azért, mert "öt zenészek"-et nem mondanánk sehogy sem , de számomra teljesen világos: öt darab egyenként fontos zeneszerzőről van szó, akiket egy kalap alá veszünk (mert pl. egy időben éltek, mindannyian a romantika jegyében újítottak), de a nagyságukat külön-külön is elismerjük.*
> 
> A magyar nyelvtől idegen , hogy egy számnevet többes számba tegyünk. Ha mégis ilyesmi látsz, az valamilyen germán vagy latin fertőzés. Kivételek persze léteznek:_ "Százak haltak meg 1944-ben, amikor az amerikaik megpróbálták lebombázni a debreceni Nagyállomást, de mellétrafáltak."_
> *Az kétségtelen, hogy a négyek/ötök elég speciális alaknak tűnik, de épp ez (meg pl. az ezrek) nekem nagyon is jól hangzik.*


----------



## Zsanna

Találtam egy érdekes cikket ezzel kapcsolatban itt. Eszerint: 
"A 18. századi szövegben, mint ahogy más régi szövegekben is szereplő egy-egy adat (például _három királyok_) inkább más európai nyelvekből való *tükörfordításnak* tulajdonítható, ez sosem volt általánosan elterjedt minta."


----------



## AndrasBP

franknagy said:


> A magyar nyelvnek az egyik különlegessége, hogy a számnevek után egyes szám áll.


Ez csak indoeurópai szemszögből különleges, más nyelvcsaládoknál szintén a magyar "módszer" a norma, pl. a baszk, a grúz és a török is egyes számot használ számnév után. Furcsa módon a walesi is, bár az nagyon is indoeurópai.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Ez csak indoeurópai szemszögből különleges ...


Igen. Figyeljétek meg, hogy pl. a latinban (gyakran) az alanyesetnek is van ragja, tehát a _nomintavus singularis_ nem  a főnév vagy melléknév jelöletlen alapformája. Mivel az esetrag egyben meghatározza a _szám_ot és a nemet is, az indoeurópai nyelvekben úgy az egyes szám (_amic*us*, trist*is*_) mint a többes szám  (_amic*i*, trist*es*_) formálisan is ki van fejezve.

Ezzel szemben a magyarban (törökben, stb.) az egyes számnak nincs semmilyen jele (_ember-_), viszont a többes számnak van (_embere*k*_).  Ez arra enged következtetni, hogy a főnév/melléknév jelöletlen alakja eredetlileg _indifferens _volt, ami a mennyiséget illeti. Ennek az állapotnak a következménye, hogy még manapság is azt modjuk, hogy _öt ember, hosszú haja van, kék szeme van, krumplit veszek, nem eszem tojást, nincs foga, stb_. Ezekben a példákban pl. az újlatin vagy a szláv nyelvekben többes számot használunk (kivéve, ha kimondottan csak _egy szál _hajról, _egy _szemről, _egy darab_ krumpliról, stb van szó).


----------

